# High Royds Hospital March 15



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 3, 2015)

Stop number 2 for myself and Sweet Pea was this place. Seeing as everyone had gone there recently, we thought lets go see what all the fuss was about.

Some history from Wiki:

High Royds Hospital is a former psychiatric hospital south of the village of Menston, West Yorkshire, England.

The hospital is located within in the City of Leeds metropolitan borough and was first opened on 8 October 1888 as the West Riding Pauper Lunatic Asylum. The hospital closed in 2003 and the site has since been developed for residential use, some of which is in the old hospital buildings.

The hospital was designed on the broad arrow plan by architect J. Vickers Edwards.[citation needed] The 300 acre (1.2 km²) estate on which the asylum was built was purchased by the West Riding Justices for £18,000 in 1885 and the large gothic complex of stone buildings was formally opened on 8 October 1888.

The administration building, which is Grade II listed, features an Italian mosaic floor in the main corridor which is intricately decorated with the Yorkshire Rose and black daisies - the latter of which provided inspiration for the title of Black Daisies a television screenplay, filmed at High Royds, which took as its subject the experiences of sufferers of Alzheimers disease.

All i had seen from here was the golden archways in the corridors, the hall and the front external. Other than that i didnt know what to expect.

We got there and the majority of the place has already been converted to new houses and people were living in them already. At one point when in one of the long dark corridors, we looked out the window and about 8ft away is someones front garden. 

Enjoyed my visit here, first things first we wanted to get into the clocktower, so thats were we headed.

Heres afew photos i took that day.


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Asylum HR by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## MrDan (Mar 3, 2015)

I quite like that little room with the fireplace, nice one.


----------



## brickworx (Mar 3, 2015)

Excellent work, lovely place and pics....


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2015)

Those "white and gold arches" look blue and black to me... 

Seriously tho, fantastic report! You should be well proud of that set! 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 3, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Those "white and gold arches" look blue and black to me...
> 
> Seriously tho, fantastic report! You should be well proud of that set!
> Brilliant, thanks for sharing



Hahaha, not that arguement again, first the dress, now the arches....lol.

Thanking you 

Thanks Brickworx mate


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 3, 2015)

That's great..love the clock tower.


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 3, 2015)

Love the inside of the clock tower, great set


----------



## smiler (Mar 3, 2015)

Fantastic pics, yourself and Sweetpea, done good, Thanks


----------



## Andiea (Mar 3, 2015)

I intend on visiting this at the weekend, do I need to worry about security? I went to St John's today but was too late for that place


----------



## Conrad (Mar 3, 2015)

Stunning shots, of what looks like a stunning place.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice set.


----------



## krela (Mar 3, 2015)

Very nice photography. 

UrbanX, any more of that and it's an instaban for you!


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Every one of these is a winner, but those corridor shots.....wow!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 3, 2015)

You tell him Krela!! Haha

Thanks everyone for the kind words. 
Tumble1, I absoulety love corridor shots, esp in a hospital. Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 3, 2015)

Probably one of your best this year chap! loving this place, you did wonderful with each shot!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 3, 2015)

mockingbird said:


> Probably one of your best this year chap! loving this place, you did wonderful with each shot!



Thanks mate. Means a lot! Hope your well


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 4, 2015)

What a beauty!Great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dugie (Mar 5, 2015)

Another cracking set mate, visited here two weeks ago but still yet to edit the images.

Nice place and great to see that it has escaped the bulldozers.

Dugie


----------



## urban-dorset (Mar 6, 2015)

Very nice photos indeed


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 7, 2015)

Excellent set, that clocktower looks ace.


----------



## Silent Hill (Mar 7, 2015)

Excellent images mate. You had some amazing light to play with. We had fun with good old secca up that clock tower  Me and the Mrs have been here today just to photograph the admin. It's a cool place.


----------



## Andiea (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucky you got in, we searched for a way in and couldn't find it, only a way in to the rainbow room area at back.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 8, 2015)

Silent Hill said:


> Excellent images mate. You had some amazing light to play with. We had fun with good old secca up that clock tower  Me and the Mrs have been here today just to photograph the admin. It's a cool place.



Thanks very much. Yeah, the light was kind to me that day. Such an amazing building, and that clocktower is fantastic.


----------



## LulaTaHula (Mar 15, 2015)

WANT!!

Fantastic shots - esp love the clocktower inside


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 16, 2015)

stunning building and beautiful features. 
I have always had a soft spot for here.
Great set of pics, thanks!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 16, 2015)

I love the clock tower, best bit for me here. Wonderful shots


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 16, 2015)

Lovely set of pics.


----------



## stepside (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice light in those corridors. Great shots.


----------



## Scattergun (Mar 17, 2015)

Cool stuff


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 18, 2015)

scattergun said:


> Cool stuff



Cheers man, was nice to meet you inside here


----------



## stu8fish (Mar 20, 2015)

Fabulous set of shots there. Neat place nice to see.


----------



## Pilot (Mar 21, 2015)

That clocktower amazing as it is internally, totally dominates the building and makes the approach really oppressive. It seems way out of proportion architecturally. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 22, 2015)

Beautiful report, amazing location! Thank you!


----------

